# appearance of fetus?



## celesterra (Apr 28, 2005)

i miscarried today at 8w 6d. i passed tissue that were not clots twice this afternoon, but i am wondering if what i saw there was the fetus, etc? could you share your experiences with me? the doctor didn't ask me to bring them in, so we're just going to bury them. but like i said, i wonder if this is everything, or if something else has come loose in there.







:

tia


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

I don't know the answer to your question, but couldn't read without responding.
I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## makawee (Jan 23, 2005)

when i miscarried a 7 week fetus i found a clump of yellow tissue. i asked the doc if that might be it - he said probably.

i'm sorry for your loss. i'm glad you get to bury what you have.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Celeste,
I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## MissAbbyRosesMamma (Apr 28, 2006)

im sorry for you loss mamma


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Celeste,

I remember you from the TTC boards (where I haven't been for a long time), and I just wanted to say that I am so so sorry to hear about your loss. I know how much you wanted this child.

As far as knowing what to look for, read the sticky thread about "posting exactly what you are seeing". It was really helpful for me in knowing what to look for.

I miscarried at 8 weeks, but the baby had died at 6 weeks. I didn't see a sac or anything, but I could tell when I had passed the baby. He or she had the right shape and the tissue looked like Vaseline to me: slightly yellow, but kind of translucent too. Really different from the clots. The most obvious thing for me was the tiny red umbilical cord attached to what should have been the abdomen.

Hope this is helpful.







And once again, I am so sad to hear this news.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I have mc twice. Both times I have seen the baby.

The second time the baby was still in its sack and the sack was partially buried in the placenta.

The last baby looked like the 7 week old in set of pictures The first baby was about 8 weeks They where very adorable IMO, perfect looking
http://www.wprc.org/trimester1.phtml


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## zion (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh honey...I am so sorry. I have ben away from this site for a while. You and I were pregnant together last year. You lost dumpling earlier than I lost Sadie but I always felt so connected to you. You were so supportive of me. I am so sad for you tonight. We had another misscarriage in April. When Sadie and Dumplingwould have been due. That's why I have been MIA for a while. I just can't handle it.

My heart goes out to you tonight. I am holding you in the light. I don't have the courage to get pregnant again...maybe someday..

Chris


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

When I had my m/c at 8 weeks, it was clottier than my earilier M/C's but I didnt see anything noticeable. My friend did though.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Well fuck. I'm sorry Celeste. This SUCKS! How are you feeling?


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I had a m/c around 6-7 weeks and I never noticed anything that the others described. I just had a lot of clots and blood. They were all in the toilet, though, so I am sure I could've easily missed something.

The only thing I thought MIGHT have been the baby was something that came out prior to all of the clots. It was kind of purplish in color and kind of veiny. It was in a public restroom, though, so I didn't scoop it out. I probably would've at home.


----------

